# Pic required if possible.



## Roy (Sep 5, 2008)

Wondering if any member has a plant of and picture of Ascovandoritis Thai Cherry "Hildos" please. I haven't seen it advertised here before but has just appeared in a new catalog. The ones I've seen on the web look great but no "Hildos" variety.


----------

